# Best Fitness Tracker



## crazydyz8 (Dec 30, 2014)

I am thinking of delving into the world of fitness trackers. I am wonder if anyone has any experience or suggestions on one that can help measure activity levels and what not from horseback riding. I have attempted some reading online and all I could gather was some recommend something with a heart rate monitor and that if you are going off of steps, horseback riding can skew that. Anyone have tips or suggestions?


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

If you have a FitBit (or similar) then horse riding does screw it up. It really depends on what you want to track. Calories burned while riding? Then a heart rate monitor will help with that. Distance traveled? An app like Map My Run is great for that.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The UP will register riding, but it thinks you are walking and counts steps . Still, it show s a long hard ride as a lit of steps and I like that!


----------

